# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  «Հիպոկրատի Երդվյալները»

## Adam

Թիվի 5-ը արդեն մի քանի օր է ինչ ցուցադրում է «Հիպոկրատի Երդվյալները» վերնագրով նոր հեռուստասերիալ՝ հայ բժիշկների կյանքի, հիվանդանոցային առօրյայի մասին: Ո՞վ է տեսել, ու ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք: 
Երկուշաբթի-Ուրբաթ ժամը 21.00

----------


## Adam

ժող, ոչ մեկ չի՞ նայել էս սերիալը չեմ հասկանում  :Think:

----------


## Միքո

դե նայել ենք :Smile: 
ինձ թվումա, կարելի էր ավելի հետաքրքիր նկարել, ինչքան էլ սցենարը լավը լինի, եթե ռեժիսյորը նորմալ չնկարի, չի նայվի կինոն

----------

